# General Discussion > Opinions >  What is ideal height for girls?

## keiko_89

This is just a fun thread. No offence to anyone  :Bluush:

----------


## Da Monstar

Anything between 150(though this is the lowest) and 175 is good for me. 
Personally I would prefer girls lower than myself.

I could be lying and saying that Height doesn't make a difference, but lets just play our cards open... If you're 186 like me, it can be difficult falling in love with a person that is 150.

There is ofcourse situations where Height doesn't matter. But at first sight without knowing the person, Height does matter in your first impression.

----------


## keiko_89

Well I personally have no specific opinion on this question, I was just curious about what other people think. To me proportional body is most important. But everything has its advantages and disadvantages: if you are slim, you may seem elegant and ladylike, but on the other hand, if you have more voluptuous (sorry for spelling) figure you may seem more sexy.

----------


## MeAndroo

Anything shorter than me (I'm 5'9" or about 175 cm)...though I do have a fantasy of being with a really tall woman (idea from Seinfeld).

----------


## Mike Cash

I like short girls. I like tall girls.

What I _don't_ like is when girls artificially manipulate their apparant height, whether it be by short girls wearing ridiculously tall heels in a bid to appear taller or whether it be tall girls wearing ridiculously flat shoes in an attempt to hide their height.

----------


## Mycernius

No matter what the height, you can virtually guarantee that the woman in question will not think it is ideal

----------


## Kara_Nari

In Korea I feel too tall... 1.68m, my boyfriend is 1.73. So I dont wear heels when with him, otherwise we are the same height, and he is skinnier than me. Looks a bit strange, but we look strange together anyway. Lucky we dress similar.
When I was in China, my chinese friend is 1.83m and she wouldnt let me walk without heels... she didnt want to look like a sky scraper next to my short legs.
I think from 1.6 - 1.75 is a nice height for girls... of course I would like to be taller... but at the moment, maybe a little shorter? Hmm gotta think about that.

----------


## Minty

> I like short girls. I like tall girls.
> What I _don't_ like is when girls artificially manipulate their apparant height, whether it be by short girls wearing ridiculously tall heels in a bid to appear taller or whether it be tall girls wearing ridiculously flat shoes in an attempt to hide their height.


If you are married to a tall man and he is still growing in his adulthood and you are not, most women in this situation would wear heels to make themselves look taller. :Poh:

----------


## Dutch Baka

Personaly 155 - 165 , because I am pretty small myself too 170, and I live in a country where man are avarage 180, and female also something like that. my wife is 155 or something, and it feels good  :Laughing:  I can put my arms around her head, lay in on my chest... imagine a woman of 180 and a young guy like me of 170.

Happy!

----------


## Mitsuo

As long as they're shorter than me. I don't want a girl that's taller than me because I think it would just feel weird. I am 6'2''. If they are 6' or less, but above 5'0, then I'm fine. 

I think it's funny when I see a really short guy, I mean really short, and he's standing behind his girlfriend with his arms wrapped around her waist. It looks like she's guiding him around. It doesn't look right.

Saw it at school once. It made me laugh.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I'm 165, which I think is perfect. My husband is 170.

----------


## Maciamo

The ideal height would depend a lot on the man's height. Women are supposedly shorter than men because they carry most of their pheromone in their hair, and so men can smell their hair and be more attracted when they hug.

----------


## Tokis-Phoenix

Me personally, i'm 165cm high...There have been points when i have wished i was shorter, but in general i'm happy with my height now days. I don't think there is really an ideal height, plus it also depends on where you come from. 
A lot of people are growing taller now days do to better nutrition than what, say, people were growing to 100 years ago...In some countries being a tall women is considered very beautiful, while being small and petite is considered very beautiful in other countries.
I once saw a white guy who must have been over 6ft tall walking hand in hand with a small japanese lady who must have been barely 5ft tall, it just looked kinda wrong- like he was walking with a little kid rather than his girlfriend  :Sou ka:  .

----------


## Kinsao

The ideal height for a woman? 160 cm, of course!  :Smiling: 

Seriously, though, the only times I have ever wished to be a different height have been at concerts, when I would really love to be tallest person there, just out of a practical consideration! Being short sucks when you're drowning in a sea of people, and trying to see a band.  :Sad: 
Otherwise, 160 cm is where it's at, ladies!  :Poh:   :Laughing: 

I hate wearing high heels, and I only ever wear them on stage. I don't feel comfortable wearing shoes that I couldn't run in if I needed to. 

My mum is very short, and she's self-conscious about it; she thinks that sometimes people (especially men) don't treat her with enough respect because they just view her as 'that little woman'. I don't really notice if someone is taller or shorter than me (unless they are at an extreme of the spectrum), but nothing I can say will convince her that most people actually don't take much notice of your height unless you're clinically a midget or giant. >.<

I think it's quite common for guys to like their (female) partner to be a little shorter than them, and although that might seem a bit of an old-fashioned and 'male dominant' view (XD), I guess it's quite natural because generally men tend to be taller than women (on average), so that just seems the more 'normal' way of things.  :Relieved:

----------


## Minty

> Me personally, i'm 165cm high...There have been points when i have wished i was shorter, but in general i'm happy with my height now days. I don't think there is really an ideal height, plus it also depends on where you come from. 
> 
> A lot of people are growing taller now days do to better nutrition than what, say, people were growing to 100 years ago...In some countries being a tall women is considered very beautiful, while being small and petite is considered very beautiful in other countries.
> 
> I once saw a white guy who must have been over 6ft tall walking hand in hand with a small japanese lady who must have been barely 5ft tall, it just looked kinda wrong- like he was walking with a little kid rather than his girlfriend  .


Actually I kind of look like a little girl next to my husband.  :Balloon:   :Haihai:  
Our height difference is actually not as exaggerated as the example you have given. I think East Asians aged slower than Caucasians. :Haihai:  

Thatfs why I sort of look like a little girl next to my husband besides the height difference. 

Another thing is as mentioned earlier, he is still growing and I am not.  :Bawling:  

I am not that much younger than him, but because of this reason my husband doesn't let me be too thin ( mind you that's in his opinion I donft think when we first met I was too thin!!!) so that I look more like a lady instead of a little girl. I still get people calling me mademoiselle when I go out though.  :Hey:

----------


## Dutch Baka

Wow the poor Dutch Girls, don;t stand a change with you guys...

* why the hell do you think I got a Japanese wife, so that I can finaly be on an avarage height muhahahahahaha  :Evil:   :Evil:  :Evil:   :Evil:  :Evil:   :Evil:  :Evil:   :Evil:  J/K

----------


## Minty

Well some men don't really care that they are much taller than their other halves, as I am petite next to my husband I sometimes like to tease him by asking him why he doesn't pick a women of his size, he would say gyou don't pick your wife on her height you pick her because you love her.h There are many other qualities a girl can have to attract a man other than her height. :Blush:

----------


## Kinsao

Precisely. 
Being short means that 99% of men can easily see down my top.  :Okashii:   :Laugh out loud:

----------


## RockLee

> Precisely. 
> Being short means that 99% of men can easily see down my top.


Hahahaha !  :Laughing:  

I like girls that are a bit shorter than me or the same height. I'm 175cm, so that's not that tall  :Sad:

----------


## Minty

> Precisely. 
> Being short means that 99% of men can easily see down my top.


Yes men do like to look down at womenfs chest, but I think they pick women that are busted, because even if a woman is short if shefs flat there is no cleavage anyway.

I am not short for Southern Chinese. When I go to HK or Taiwan or SGcetc people over there are not taller than me on average. In fact my height over there is very average. Here is the statistics of heights between different ethnic groups of Asians from the year 1958... 

1. north chinese: 168cm, 61kg
2. hong kong chinese: 166cm, 52kg
3. kazakhs: 163cm, 69kg
4. central chinese, 163cm, 54kg
5. eskimo, 161cm, 62kg
6. koreans, 161cm, 55kg
7. japanese, 160cm, 53kg
8. malaysians: 159cm, 51kg
9. vietnamese: 158cm, 51kg

http://racialreality.blogspot.com/20...daptation.html

You would find the Northern Chinese are the tallest on average and they are indeed pretty tall considered how poor they are over there. However in comparison to Caucasian I am truly not tall.

Our height difference is like Natalie Portman and Hayden Christiansonfs height difference. Yep now you know how tall my husband and I are.

Speaking of Nathalie Portman her clothes in Star War really look like the traditional Mongolian clothes.

----------


## Dutch Baka

wow that are some interesting pictures minty! thank you for sharing that with us  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mars Man

Interesting thread that had never caught my eye before somehow. I voted for the 175~180 group, because that's about right for me. The little lady is nowhere near that though. 

I have to admit this thread instantly made me think of some other 'likes' about girls though...artistically speaking, of course....MM

----------


## Minty

> wow that are some interesting pictures minty! thank you for sharing that with us


Anytime! :Smiling:

----------


## road-finder

I guess that women may be 10 centimeters lower than the man, so I've voted for 170-175))

----------


## Marianne

Im 165 but ive always wanted to be around 168...

I guess 3cm isnt a big deal but i think 168 is perfect for a girl. Not too tall to "scare" shorter guys but tall enough to reach the top shelves at the supermarket :P

----------


## Dagne

And I am 180 ... this is way too tall for many countries I am afraid :) 

But somehow I think about myself that I am only a bit taller than medium because there were always other girls taller than me when in school or university or other groups....

----------


## Knovas

I don't know if I have to give my vote for 1.65-1.70 or 1.70-1.75. Both intervals are okay.

----------


## Viktoriya

Think that it does not play a very important role. If a girl is attractive and beautiful, the height is ideal also.

----------


## Anton, Bear's den

Since I myself 188, will vote for "more than 180". 
160 - 175 just too low, will be hard bend the neck

----------


## Eldritch

Between 165-170 is the ideal for a female.

----------


## TrickleDownEffect

170 cm more or less

----------


## bicicleur

1m75, some high heels, a slim, firm body and a pretty face

----------


## individual1st

175-180 because i love tall girls.

----------


## Jovialis

> The ideal height would depend a lot on the man's height. Women are supposedly shorter than men because they carry most of their pheromone in their hair, and so men can smell their hair and be more attracted when they hug.


That's interesting, generally I prefer women that are shorter to average height.

That coincides with this UK report on ideal heights:


https://yougov.co.uk/news/2014/07/11...woman-511-man/

----------


## Angela

As the study points out, the "ideal" height depends on the height of the respondent, as makes sense. 

"Women between 5’ and 5’7” think 5’11” is ideal, but women above that height prefer a man to be 6’1”. Conversely, 47% of men between 6’ and 6’3” say the ideal woman is between 5’8 and 5’11”, compared to just 26% of men who are between 5’8” and 5’11” and want a woman in the same range. 

I'm 5'6" tall and I guess if I had to give an answer I'd say anything from maybe 5'9" to 6'1" is "ideal". I can't imagine picking someone on the basis of height, however, although I do think that other than black men, men who are too tall are not very coordinated or graceful in their movements, which is more important to me.

It's also interesting that both the male and the female "ideals" are taller than the average height. In England, for example, the average height for women seems to be 5'4", which is the same as it is here from what I recall.

That's an interesting fact about the pheromones. I always assumed that they would be strongest at the "pulse points", where we put perfume.

----------


## bicicleur

I'm 6'. For me, women that are about 4" less would be ideal.
Taller women give a firmer, stronger, healthier impression, but I don't like to be totally overwhelmed.

----------


## Salento

It’s not about height.
It’s about body parts Proportion in relation to the height! imo

----------

